# CPCer from Overland Park looking for position in physician's office, clinical office



## john67 (Feb 9, 2012)

John R. Thomas, CPC-A, NCICS
9157 W. 124th St   Apt. 376
Overland Park, KS  66213
913-220-3596  
john.r.thomas@mail.com 

OBJECTIVE
CPC-A certified, experienced, and college-trained Medical Biller/Coder is seeking a position in the medical field.

CERTIFICATION
Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice
Awarded by the American Academy of Professional Coders
National Certified Insurance and Coding Specialist
Awarded by the NCCT- the National Center for Competency Testing

LICENSURE
Kansas Health Insurance Producer/Broker
Issued by the State Insurance Commissioner

EXPERIENCE
Licensed Senior Sales Representative
Harte-Hanks							Shawnee, KS      November 2011 - present
Responsibilities included:
•	Consult and enroll Medicare and Medicaid beneficiaries into Special Needs Program offered by Blue Cross Blue Shield
•	Confirmed if beneficiary's primary care physicians and specialists and medications were covered
•	Held to strictest guidelines for accuracy and detail as imposed by CMS 
•	Knowledge and use of SIEBEL software customer database

Billing and Collections Rep
Apria Healthcare   				   	       Overland Park, KS	Jan 2011 â€“ Apr 2011
Responsibilities included:
•	Working invoices with unpaid balances to obtain reimbursement from insurance companies to increase corporate revenue
•	Calls to patients and insurance companies to ensure up-to-date information on insurance and demographics in order to accurately file claims for maximum reimbursement
•	Comply with all HIPAA policies and procedures and Apria business practices
•	Accurately notating patient accounts with detailed comments based upon last action completed
•	Working with medical documentation-CMNs, prescriptions, EOBs, preauthorizations, precertifications, and reports of diagnostic testing
Skills obtained:
•	Knowledge and use of Apria software programs including ACIS, Aprianet, etc.

EDUCATION
Medical Billing and Coding Diploma â€“ October 2010
Anthem College â€“ Kansas City, MO
								       Resume for John R. Thomas â€“ page 2	

Externship served with Global Medical Direct â€“ Lenexa, KS 	

Experiences also included:
•	Processing secondary claims â€“ printing the claims, attaching them to the EOB, and mailing those to the insurance companies.
•	Write off patient balances over 300 days old in the Pacware system.
•	Transferring balances from the secondary insurance to the patient after the secondary insurance had paid their responsibility.
•	Removing charges from patient accounts that were still the responsibility of the insurance companies
•	Re-billing secondary claims that were past 60 days due.
Other skills acquired during Medical Billing and Coding Program:
•	Properly processing a CMS1500 for reimbursement
•	Data entry of patient information in Synapse
•	Taking a patient's medical history
•	Electronically charting patient health information in Synapse
•	Making proper use of modifiers
•	Understanding HIPAA guidelines and practices 
•	Understanding the use of CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS manuals
•	Type 45 wpm

OTHER RELATED SKILLS:
•	Beginning to Intermediate Use of MS Word and MS Excel

Professional Affiliations
American Academy of Professional Coders â€“ Professional member since July 2010

Other Education
1994 graduate of Roosevelt University, B.A. â€“ Liberal Arts
1990 graduate of Longview College, A.A. â€“ General Education

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY
Communications Consultant - Sales
Sprint Retail Store				Lee's Summit, MO 	May 2009 â€“ Dec 2009
•	Consult with customers regarding voice, messaging, and data services.
•	Prospect daily for new customers and contact current customers to upgrade products and services
•	Resolve customer issues including billing and account issues, equipment problems, and product training

Printing Assistant  - Temporary
DES Staffing/Vertis				Lenexa, KS		Aug 2008 â€“ Feb 2009

Traffic Clerk  - Temporary
Pro-Staff/Associated Wholesale Grocers		Kansas City, KS	Jun 2008 â€“ Aug 2008

•	Scheduled deliveries
•	Entered carrier expenses to financial reports 
•	Processed over, short, and damaged goods claims
•	Used MS Excel spreadsheets daily


Customer Service Rep
Encore						Overland Park, KS	Jun 2007 â€“ Jun 2008


----------

